# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Μάινα

## tonis!

"fullyhappy" Μάϊνα, το (myna ή mynah) κοινή οναμασία του πτηνού Γκράκουλα.
Γένος στρουθιόμορφων πτηνών της οικογενείας sturnidae, που μοιάζει με κοράκι και είναι γνωστό με την κοινή ονομασία ''κόστυφας που μιλάει'' (αγγλικά myna, γαλλικά mainate). Ονομαστό για τη μίμηση της ανθρώπινης φωνής είναι το είδος G. religiosa της Νοτιοανατολικής Ασίας. Έχει μήκος 25 εκατοστά και το χρώμα του είναι γυαλιστερό μαύρο, με άσπρα σημάδια στα φτερά, κίτρινες σαρκώδεις αποφύσεις στα πλάγια του λαιμού και πορτοκαλιά πόδια και ράμφος. Σε άγρια κατάσταση καγχάζει και στριγγλίζει, στην αιχμαλωσία μαθαίνει να μιμείται την ανθρώπινη φωνή πολύ καλύτερα από τον παπαγάλο. 
Στην Ελλάδα οι μάϊνες είχαν πολύ εμπορικότητα αλλα τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν υπάρχει στο εμπόριο.Ο λόγος που δεν εμπορεύονται πλέον είναι οτι είναι είδος προστατευόμενο και κινδυνεύει να εξαλειφθεί.Ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποκτήστε μία μάίνα είναι να βρείτε κάποιον που την εχει απο παλιά και για τους δικούς του λόγους δεν μπορεί να την εχει αλλο στην κατοχή του, και θέλει να την πουλήσει.Το πτηνό αυτο προέρχεται απο την Ινδία και τη Σιγκάπούρη.Καποιοι λενε ποσ ζει μεχροι 150 χρονια!!!!!!!!! "fullyhappy"  

εχει καποιος απο εδω μαινα???????(διαβαζεται μα-ι-να και οχι μενα!!)  :winky:

----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!



----------


## tasrek

Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη για τις πληροφορίες. Παλιότερα θυμάμαι πως η μάϊνα ήταν ένα κατοικίδιο που συχνά βλέπαμε σε κλουβιά. Οι πληροφορίες όμως για αυτό το ζώο ήταν σχεδόν μηδενικές. Να φανταστείς μέχρι πρότινος πίστευα πως ήταν εγχώριο είδος.  ::

----------


## demis

ειναι πολυ ωραιο πουλι απο μικρος ηθελα ενα τετειο σαν τρελος. τωρα δεν πουλανε γιατι δεν επιτρεπεται, ζουνε αρκετα χρονια θημαμαι οταν ημουν μικρος 3 χρονων πηγαινα σε ενα χασαπικο με τον πατερα μου σε 1 χασαπικο και ειχε μια μαινα σε κλουβι. ο χασαπης μας ειπε πως την αγαπαει πολυ και την εχει αρκετα χρονια, μετα απο 15 χρονια το φετινο καλοκαιρι δηλαδη ετυχε να περασω απο εκεινη την γειτονια και ζει ακομα!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη!
Με εντυπωσίασε το πόσο τέλεια μιμείται την ανθρώπινη φωνή, είναι εντυπωσιακό  :eek:   ::  
Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα  ::  
Αυτή και η _Λύρα_ της Αυστραλίας είναι από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου άγρια πουλιά  ::  (να μην ξεχάσω και το kiwi)

----------


## tonis!

::   "fullyhappy"   :winky:  παιδια αξιζει πολυ το πρωτο και το τελευταιο βιντεο!!!στο πρωτο μιλαει τεελιιιιια αγγλικακαι στο  δευτερο κανει την γατα και μιλαει κινεζικα!!!πραγματικα σοκαριστικο!!!φιλε τασο ακομη και τωρα που εψαξα πτηροφοριες στο google γιαυτο το ειδος βρηκα ελαχιστα πραγματα!  :winky:

----------


## margie

Εγώ έχω μάινα! Οντως οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν είναι ελάχιστες, το προσδόκιμο ζωής της δεν έχω καταφέρει να το μάθω ακόμη. Η δική μου είναι λίγο αψυχολόγητο πουλί, καμία σχέση με τους παπαγάλους. Μπορείς όμως πραγματικά να ανοίξεις συζήτηση μαζί της!

----------


## Nikkk

Να συμπληρώσω κ εγώ, λίγο αργά βέβαια, αλλά τώρα γράφτηκα, τι να κάνουμε...  :Happy:  Εγω λοιπόν έχω εμπειρία στη μάινα, είχαμε μια τότε που ήταν της μόδας, λόγω του ότι άρεσαν πολύ στον πατέρα μου. Η καημένη όμως, δεν ασχολήθηκε κανείς μαζί της κ είχε μάθει να κάνει τέλεια το σκύλο κ τη γάτα, αφου αυτά άκουγε συνέχεια  :Happy:  Μετά την πούλησε. Πριν 5 χρόνια έκανε ξανά το "λάθος" κ αγόρασε ξανά μια η οποία έχει την ίδια τύχη, είναι μόνη κ δεν έχει το χρόνο ν'ασχοληθει. Να σας πω λοιπόν αυτά που γνωρίζω για το είδος. Ζει γύρω στα 70 χρόνια αλλά το εκπληκτικό με το είδος αυτό είναι ότι μαθαίνει τα πάντα, σε όποια ηλικία κ αν είναι! Το αστείο είναι ότι η δική μας έχει μάθει κ κάνει το σφύριγμα που κάνουν π.χ. σε μια ωραία κοπέλα κ μια φορά πέρασε απ'εξώ μια τουρίστρια, της σφύριξε κ ο άντρας της νόμισε ότι σφύριξε ο πατέρας μου κ ήταν έτοιμος για καβγά αλλά όταν έδειξε ο πατέρας μου το πουλί, έβαλε τα γέλια!  :Happy:

----------


## Sissy

Μιά φιλική μας οικογένεια (3 μέλη) είχε για χρόνια μάινα. Όχι μόνο μιλούσε μιμούμενη ακριβώς τις φωνές των τριών αυτών ατόμων αλλά ανάλογα με τον ήχο των βημάτων που άκουγε στον πάνω όροφο, φώναζε το ονομά αυτού που περπατούσε.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι είναι υπέροχα πουλιά και μαθαίνουν ευκολότερα ήχους κ φωνές απ'οτι οι παπαγάλοι! Το κακό τους είναι ότι είναι λίγο "τσαπατσούλικα", λερώνουν πολύ.

----------


## tsioutsiou

Καλησπερα. Ξερει κανεις σε ποια ηλικια κανει αναπαραγωγη .. τι συνθηκες χρειαζεται.. ποσες φορες γενναει το χρονο.. ?
Ευχαριστω.

----------

